# Angeln in den Westfjorden auf Island



## bbfishing (16. März 2021)

Moin
letztes Jahr war ich dreieinhalb Monate auf Island in den Westfjorden und wollte hier ein paar Tipps für die Reise nach Island geben.
Viel Spass beim lesen.
Gruß Klaus

EDIT MOD: Bild für die Startseite angehangen


----------



## smithie (16. März 2021)

Moin Klaus, 

ganz herzlichen Dank für Deinen Bericht, die tollen Bilder - das macht echt Urlaubslaune!
Dreieinhalb Monate Island - ich bin ein klein wenig neidisch.

Vor einigen Jahren war ich 3 Wochen in Island (angeln nur nebenbei)... tolles Land!!!

In den Westfjorden (Isafjördur/Bolungarvik) hätte ich gerne eine Ausfahrt gemacht - das war aber irgendwie vor Ort nicht zu kriegen...

Ist auf alle Fälle noch auf der "Liste"


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. März 2021)

Moin!
Schöner Artikel  So kann es laufen!
Ich war vor einigen Jahren auch in den Westfjorden. Genauer gesagt, in Sudavik. Allerdings noch vor derm Ausbau der touristischen Betreuung vor Ort. Daher kamen wir nicht wirklich zu den guten Fischen. Unser Ansprechpartner konnte kein Englisch und wir kämpften mit 21 m/sec Wind. 
Schöne Grüße, Elmar


----------



## nostradamus (16. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für den mega guten Bericht!


----------



## kefal (17. März 2021)

Super Bericht, werde wahrscheinlich Ende August nach Island.
Habe nochmal eine Frage zum Tackle, bei dem 

"Mit einer Bootsrute um die 2,0 m der 30 Lbs Klasse ist man schon ganz gut aufgestellt. Dazu eine solide
Multirolle mit einer 0/24 mm geflochtenen Schnur."
welche Größe sollte die solide Multirolle hier haben ?

"Für das Angeln im Fjord würde ich noch eine weitere Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 100 bis 200 gr.
mitnehmen, da auch hier manchmal etwas schwerere Gewichte notwendig werden."

Hier auch eine Multirolle ? oder reicht hier eine Stationär mit 0,20 geflochtene ?

Vielen Dank und Gruß

Hakan


----------

